# Fraternal Greetings from India



## Rinesh Hegde (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Brethren,

Found this forum while searching for some Masonic Education Material, so thought why not join it. 

I am from Bangalore, India and part of the Grand Lodge of India. My Home Lodge is called Lodge United Services.

Would like to interact with as many masons as possible to enhance my understanding of Freemasonry and make myself a better human being. 

Yours Fraternally,
Bro. Rinesh Hegde


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 3, 2015)

What an incredible country with dedicated Masons.  I spent time in Tamil some years ago and attended your GL Communication.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello Rinesh


----------



## Rinesh Hegde (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome brother, glad to have you here.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome Brother Rinesh!


----------



## rmorenc (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings, Brother Rinesh!  I echo Brother Glen's comments -- what an incredible country with dedicated Masons.  I count myself lucky to have spent some time there and joined lodge Level 41 in Kirkee (Pune).  The brothers at that lodge made me feel right at home during my time as an expat.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings from Panama 


Saludos.


----------



## Rinesh Hegde (Sep 1, 2017)

Well it's been 2 years and I have been able to interact with so many brethren through either Facebook or here... love this forum. 
Thank you all for the warm welcome and hope one day I get more guys from my lodge and my area here.

Well in the last 2 years I have joined a Royal Arch Chapter, Mark and R.A.M. Lodge as well as Order of Secret Monitor. Looking forward to interact more and learn more. The Learning never stops...


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Australia !!!!


----------

